# New Staff Member



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The Microsoft Team is proud to welcome 
britechguy to our TSF Staff.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome to the team.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome Bri, keep up the good work.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks all!


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Brian, welcome to TSF Staff.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard:thumb:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard, @britechguy :thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats! Welcome!


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks all.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to the team!!!!!!!!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to the team Brian !!


----------

